# Broody



## _Nell

It's not going away and tbh I need it to. 
I have no support network, family and husband live overseas so no help with my 2 pre-schoolers.
I struggle, less than i did and not day to day anymore but when I hit a tiny bump in the road my lack of a support network means I barely manage.

Time (age) and fertility aren't on my side either, but I have this overwhelming urge to find a way to have baby 3.
I have frozen embryos but of course they were from my marriage.

Has anyone read any books or articles to help them be at peace with 'being done'?
I think part of it might just be my brain wanting what I cannot easily have, a sort of hankering.


----------

